# where have my dvd/cdrom drives gone?

## Uncle_Psychosis

Hi guys

I am trying to use abcde to rip a cd. This has worked for years without any problems. I haven't changed any hardware. 

At some point clearly some software has changed and I can no longer get abcde to find a cd when I put it in my dvdrw drive. KDE4 finds a cd when I put it in, but whenever I try to rip it with abcde I get something like this:

```
$ abcde -d /dev/dvdrw5 

-d _dev_dvdrw5cd-discid: /dev/dvdrw5: CDROMREADTOCHDR: Input/output error

[ERROR] abcde: CD could not be read. Perhaps there's no CD in the drive? 
```

I have tried all the sensible looking devices in /dev, i.e /dev/cdr* /dev/cd* /dev/dvd*, but I always get the same error. I have also changed cds several times. Its definitely a gentoo problem.

What the heck is going on??

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Uncle_Psychosis,

Try /dev/sr0 which is the real device node for optical media these days.

/dev/cdrom, /dev/dvd and so on are all symlinks created by udev

----------

## Uncle_Psychosis

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Uncle_Psychosis,
> 
> Try /dev/sr0 which is the real device node for optical media these days.
> 
> /dev/cdrom, /dev/dvd and so on are all symlinks created by udev

 

```
 $ abcde -d /dev/sr0

-d _dev_sr0[ERROR] abcde: CDROM device cannot be found.

```

```
$ ls /dev/sr*

ls: cannot access /dev/sr*: No such file or directory

```

I assume that hal or something needs me to configure something but I don't have a clue what! Any ideas?

----------

## VoidMage

Does your kernel config still have CONFIG_IDE set ?

If so, you should migrate to pure libata setup.

----------

## Uncle_Psychosis

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> Does your kernel config still have CONFIG_IDE set ?
> 
> If so, you should migrate to pure libata setup.

 

From digging around the forum that seems to be my problem. I'm upgrading my kernel now, hopefully it will be straightforward!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Uncle_Psychosis,

You may need to change grub.conf and /etc/fstab too as all your drives and partitions will get SCSI names

----------

## Uncle_Psychosis

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Uncle_Psychosis,
> 
> You may need to change grub.conf and /etc/fstab too as all your drives and partitions will get SCSI names

 

eeek....

That sounds a bit scary. In fstab and grub everything is already listed under /dev/sd* anyway, isn't that SCSI anyway?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Uncle_Psychosis,

Yep, thats SCSI and it shows you are using the new drivers.

Just check that your kernel has SCSI CDROM Support ...

```
$ grep DEV_SR /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set
```

Thats the SCSI CDROM flags in the kernel. You should not need the vendor specific extensions unless your drive is very old (e.g. attached to a sound card)

----------

